

Say what? - An HTML5 speech game - abraham
http://nekojs.com/html5/speech.html

======
amayne
I have the latest build and can see the mic icon. But it doesn't seem to work
for me on my Mac.

~~~
abraham
The latest stable or development? I'm running the dev channel and it worked
fine.

